# I can't believe it!



## Imbiber (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I can't believe I have only just found this excellent website?

We (Michelle, my 2 boys Harry & James) bought our first ever M/H about 18 months ago, and immediately booked ourselves on to a number of C&CC club, Haven and Park Resort sites for the first few months (weekends mostly) of adventure.

Needless to say, after three months of pitching up and plugging in, we'd had enough of what these places could offer 

This year I think we've stayed on about 3 C&CC sites (primarily to use our free nights obtained from last years exploits ); the rest of the time we 'wild camp' wherever we go; afterall that's what the M/H's designed for!

Hopefully I'll meet up with some of you on our travels in the future.

Thanks for having me in!


----------



## Trevor (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Imbiber,Welcome to the forums, good luck and enjoy.


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Oct 1, 2008)

*I can't believe it*

Welcome to the wildside Imbiber.i have a 3 year old grandaughter a bit apprehensive about taking her wildcamping always go to sites when she is with us what age are your boys,do they enjoy themselves?Andy.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 1, 2008)

hi and welcome glad you enjoy this site and wilding nothing like it, but i understand there may be times when little ones need a site but they will soon enjoy wilding no restrictions  and a bit of freedom


----------



## Imbiber (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Andy,

My two boy's are 7 and 10; and to be honest they have the time of their lives (well I think they do and they don't complain!)

We're away most weekend's and have utilised Tesco Deal's vouchers quite extensively!

What we tend to do is choose somewhere to go for the weekend (using the day's out tokens) and then set off in the hope we'll find somewhere to stop for the night (or two); but never in the same place.

We have a Merlin Annual Pass (courtesy of Tesco); therefore we can take in several top London attractions; Legoland; Alton Towers; Thorpe Pk; Warwick Castle etc.

We have a Disney Annual Pass; English Heritage and National Trust passes.

The Tesco's days out tokens have some fantastic attractions to entertain the junior members.

We can take all our bikes with us if we fancy a bike ride round Dalby Forest or Clumber Park; and have a particular soft spot for the east coast - when the weathers up for it!

At the end of the day our main aim is to try and expose our kids to as much of the UK as is possible whilst there still of an age to enjoy the adventure. Unfortunately they grow up rapidly and I am sure the novelty will wear off before too long for them!


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Oct 1, 2008)

*I can't believe it*

Sounds like you have it sussed,unfortunately my own chilren have grown up couldn't afford a camper back thenone of the benefits of getting older is you have more cash to spare.Best thing about grandkids you can hand them back when you have had enoughAndy.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Oct 1, 2008)

Its great that you've found something that isn't trying to get in your wallet for a change. 
I, for one, will not be renewing my C&CC 

Crack on and enjoy: You'll find some excellent advice on here for both the UK and Euroland


----------



## Belgian (Oct 1, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> Its great that you've found something that isn't trying to get in your wallet for a change.
> I, for one, will not be renewing my C&CC
> 
> Crack on and enjoy: You'll find some excellent advice on here for both the UK and Euroland


I can only seccond that:welcome ont the wild side


----------



## lenny (Oct 1, 2008)

Hiya,Imbiber,Michelle,Harry and James and a warm welcome to the site, Ive been here for nearly a year now and let me tell you, you wont find a nicer bunch of people anywhere good luck to you and your kin and look forward to meeting up


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Oct 1, 2008)

*welcome*

Imbiber
welcome to the wildys, 
keep posting ,keep laughing
great to hear the kids enjoy it,
our family takes the kids anywhere we want to go,
bump might join us in the next couple of weeks


weez
Tony


----------



## eldiva (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Imbiber,

We do the same with our 2 boys age 6 and 8yo. They love it and are happy as long as there is a beach, water or trees to play in. They've never demanded the facilities of a campsite and the one time we used a haven site (never again!) they ignored the facilities there and spent everyday at the beach, and it was a cold early March!!

We live in north Yorks and love the East coast too, but our next trip is down to legoland at Windsor, looking forward to that one!

kate x


----------



## tresrikay (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Imbiber, What a name, you have certainly found the right spot.
here is where you will find an absolute treasure chest of Knowledge, wit, taste, humour, warmth, help, advice, enthusiasm and commarardery.
there are also the rest of the members who do a little bit as well.


----------

